# we need a store for the developed apps that can't be submitted to the windows store



## karaki93 (Aug 24, 2016)

I hope one of the developer can make an app that can deliver updates for the apps built for introp capabilities and the apps not available anymore in the windows store


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 25, 2016)

Of course we need, let's ask Jay Freeman for help.


----------



## karaki93 (Aug 25, 2016)

Yeah sure cause it's getting messy out there and you have to check all the threads to keep up with the developers works


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 25, 2016)

But wait, maybe we should get jailbreak first


----------



## karaki93 (Aug 25, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> But wait, maybe we should get jailbreak first

Click to collapse



my phone is already jailbroken!


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 25, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> my phone is already jailbroken!

Click to collapse



Really? Did you changed your password?


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 26, 2016)

What password?


----------



## karaki93 (Aug 26, 2016)

Exactly what are you talking about?


----------



## sensboston (Aug 26, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> Exactly what are you talking about?

Click to collapse



I believe he is talking about naive, useless ideas coming from newbies


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 26, 2016)

sensboston said:


> I believe he is talking about naive, useless ideas coming from newbies

Click to collapse



Just long time jailbreak user on iPhone  Waiting for something like AnsweringMachine https://9to5mac.com/2016/08/18/answeringmachine-cydia-tweak-enhanced-voicemail/ Firewall iP or Tage on W10M


----------



## Rataplan (Aug 26, 2016)

sensboston said:


> I believe he is talking about naive, useless ideas coming from newbies

Click to collapse



Why useless? In WP7 there was Bazaar and Devstore and it was really usefull. (for me )

Greetz,


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 26, 2016)

Let's make a list of apps that deserve to be in the alternative store for W10M. I can only think of 
1. Interop Tools
2. PoGo-UWP (Pokemon Go for W10M)
Any other suggestions?


----------



## fer_cabr (Aug 26, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Let's make a list of apps that deserve to be in the alternative store for W10M. I can only think of
> 1. Interop Tools
> 2. PoGo-UWP (Pokemon Go for W10M)
> Any other suggestions?

Click to collapse



- Font Style
- App Data Manage Tool
- Reboot


----------



## karaki93 (Aug 26, 2016)

The list is growing everyday and there's also the apps pulled of the store but there's xap/appx on some forums so it worth the work on such app


----------



## sensboston (Aug 26, 2016)

@Rataplan, why do you need a special "store" just for the certain apps? Create a static web page with the short descriptions and tiles, links to the packages (but don't forget appropriate content type for the  .xap, .appx & .appbundle extensions) looking good on the phone screen, host anywhere on the free anonymous http hosting and post link here - what's all 

I believe, mods will be happy to pin/announce your page link at the forum's FAQ post.

P.S. Of course you are free to call your page "The Ultimate Underground WP Store"


----------



## MrCego (Aug 27, 2016)

sensboston said:


> @Rataplan, why do you need a special "store" just for the certain apps? Create a static web page with the short descriptions and tiles, links to the packages (but don't forget appropriate content type for the  .xap, .appx & .appbundle extensions) looking good on the phone screen, host anywhere on the free anonymous http hosting and post link here - what's all
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Don't be rude, in fact is a great idea thinking to the future with new tools. 



Your idea is great too, we can to create an app seeded by a anonymous hosting. Why not?

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 27, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> - Font Style - App Data Manage Tool - Reboot

Click to collapse



A reboot app is already in Windows Store - Power Options 
Here are some of the reasons an alternative store might be good:
-	Developers can reach a wider user base and get their work known, provide updates and receive feedback from users. 
-	User can easily find new apps and install them from a trusted source, receive updates in a simple way and request features. 
But we only have four apps so far


----------



## nzkn (Aug 27, 2016)

sensboston said:


> @Rataplan, why do you need a special "store" just for the certain apps? Create a static web page with the short descriptions and tiles, links to the packages (but don't forget appropriate content type for the  .xap, .appx & .appbundle extensions) looking good on the phone screen, host anywhere on the free anonymous http hosting and post link here - what's all
> 
> I believe, mods will be happy to pin/announce your page link at the forum's FAQ post.

Click to collapse



Actually, that's a really good idea (and more realistic than building a store tbh).
If people want an app they can make a web wrapper of that, I guess?
Although I'm not sure if a web wrapper can update installed apps, which would be super convenient for something like this


----------



## karaki93 (Aug 27, 2016)

it doesn't have to be a fully functional store and update the apps automatically but at least provide all the apps in one place and notify about updates so users download them and install them manually so if a web-rapper app can notify about the updates it'll be more then enough for me


----------



## sensboston (Aug 27, 2016)

@karaki93, I gave you an idea; don't ask but *do it* by yourself!

P.S. If you need some advises or consultations, many people here will be happy to help you. The only thing you need is a start working on project instead of posting requests 

P.P.S. Very first advise: find a XML- or JSON-based HTML5 mobile site template (without SQL database), this will be a 50% of the project.


----------



## jeffdevnl (Aug 27, 2016)

I agree, I can help with the app and website part.
Also i got the capacity to jumpstart the project .

Who else is interested in helping?


----------



## karaki93 (Aug 27, 2016)

I can help if you guide me and I can translate it to 5or 6 languages


----------



## jeffdevnl (Aug 27, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> I can help if you guide me and I can translate it to 5or 6 languages

Click to collapse



Cool send you a pm, so we can start


----------



## MrCego (Aug 27, 2016)

jeffdevnl said:


> I agree, I can help with the app and website part.
> 
> Also i got the capacity to jumpstart the project .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





What Language Programming will u planned to use?

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## jeffdevnl (Aug 27, 2016)

MrCego said:


> What Language Programming will u planned to use?
> 
> Enviado desde mTalk

Click to collapse



I plan to use PHP (laravel) for the back-end web, with SCSS/HTML5/Typescript for the front-end.

It will be a online "store", where developers can upload their apps, and users can download and place reviews of the apps for phase 1.


----------



## sensboston (Aug 27, 2016)

@jeffdevnl, use whatever you know/want, but as a data source, try to implement simple XML or JSON file - it will simplify future WP app development (if someone will decide to implement an app  "wrapper" for the website).

Another thing: don't forget to *ask authors for their permissions to publish apps* on your website/WP app. We are kinda "hackers" but a "whitehats" i.e. any kind of "warez" is very unwelcome on xda  BTW, I'm glad to give my permission for "WPTweaker" publishing.


----------



## jeffdevnl (Aug 27, 2016)

sensboston said:


> @jeffdevnl, use whatever you know/want, but as a data source, try to implement simple XML or JSON file - it will simplify future WP app development (if someone will decide to implement an app  "wrapper" for the website).
> 
> Another thing: don't forget to *ask authors for their permissions to publish apps* on your website/WP app. We are kinda "hackers" but a "whitehats" i.e. warez very unwelcome on xda

Click to collapse



I will not just "steal" apps from other developers ofcourse, i will make a JSON (API) to start with, I will also build a APP to when i see there is a reasonable user base for the store.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 28, 2016)

sensboston said:


> [MENTION=7690811]any kind of "warez" is very unwelcome on xda  BTW, I'm glad to give my permission for "WPTweaker" publishing.

Click to collapse



Isn't it ironic that Xap Deployer, kind of warez tool, is usually used to deploy WPTweaker?


----------



## sensboston (Aug 28, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Isn't it ironic that Xap Deployer, kind of warez tool, is usually used to deploy WPTweaker?

Click to collapse



Nope, absolutely... I mean "warez distribution" just in case if the app's author prefer to distribute his app by his own specific way (maybe he's get some profit or whatever - nobody cares, it's his business).


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 28, 2016)

sensboston said:


> Nope, absolutely... I mean "warez distribution" just in case if the app's author prefer to distribute his app by his own specific way (maybe he's get some profit or whatever - nobody cares, it's his business).

Click to collapse



From what I’ve written earlier I thought it’s was pretty clear that developers’ consent and willingness to provide updates it’s essential for an alternative store. However, you avoided the problem of XAP Deployer, which was obviously developed as warez tool, but still has a thread on XDA. More, WPTweaker it’s xap and when I asked if it’s possible to be deployed without a PC, MrCego said no. So, will you release WPTweaker for W10M?


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 28, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Let's make a list of apps that deserve to be in the alternative store for W10M. I can only think of
> 1. Interop Tools
> 2. PoGo-UWP (Pokemon Go for W10M)
> Any other suggestions?

Click to collapse



fb messenger 11.0.1.0
facebook made by ms
lumia camera 

I think there are plenty of no-longer available apps that we can include, and more coming soon...


----------



## MrCego (Aug 28, 2016)

jeffdevnl said:


> I plan to use PHP (laravel) for the back-end web, with SCSS/HTML5/Typescript for the front-end.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a online "store", where developers can upload their apps, and users can download and place reviews of the apps for phase 1.

Click to collapse





I have AngularJS knowledge for this purpose, if you are interested.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## jeffdevnl (Aug 28, 2016)

MrCego said:


> I have AngularJS knowledge for this purpose, if you are interested.
> 
> Enviado desde mTalk

Click to collapse



Cool, do you have experience with typescript to?


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 28, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> fb messenger 11.0.1.0
> facebook made by ms
> lumia camera
> I think there are plenty of no-longer available apps that we can include, and more coming soon...

Click to collapse



And that's how we are walking in warez area


----------



## jeffdevnl (Aug 28, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> And that's how we are walking in warez area

Click to collapse



Maybe we could, ask the original developers? (if they are still alive )


----------



## MrCego (Aug 28, 2016)

jeffdevnl said:


> Cool, do you have experience with typescript to?

Click to collapse





I'm not expert, but yeah.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 28, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> And that's how we are walking in warez area

Click to collapse



arent those same apps offered by microsoft store to the very same phones if they are still on wp8? they seem to be free too, not to mention by simply refusing to update my fb apps I can still have them


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 28, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> arent those same apps offered by microsoft store to the very same phones if they are still on wp8? they seem to be free too, not to mention by simply refusing to update my fb apps I can still have them

Click to collapse



And you have Microsoft's permission to repack and publish them?


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 28, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> And you have Microsoft's permission to repack and publish them?

Click to collapse



according to their store I own all of these apps, but yea lets ask them, they will reply soon


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 28, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> according to their store I own all of these apps, but yea lets ask them, they will reply soon

Click to collapse



No need, here you go 


> SOFTWARE PURCHASES AND LICENSE TERMS
> Any software made available to download or purchase from the Microsoft Store or Services is the copyrighted work of Microsoft and/or its suppliers. *When you purchase software, you are actually purchasing a license to use the software rather than purchasing the software itself. *Software licenses purchased at the Microsoft Store are subject to the license agreement that accompanies the software (the "License Agreement"). You will be required to agree to the terms and conditions of the License Agreement when you install the software.
> PLEASE CONTACT THE MICROSOFT STORE (AS DESCRIBED IN THE NOTICES AND COMMUNICATION SECTION BELOW) IF YOU WOULD LIKE A COPY OF THE APPLICABLE LICENSE AGREEMENT, AT NO COST, BEFORE YOU OPEN SOFTWARE.
> *Any reproduction or redistribution of software or merchandise not in accordance with the relevant License Agreement and applicable law is expressly prohibited and may result in severe civil and criminal penalties. Violators risk being prosecuted to the maximum extent possible.*
> ...

Click to collapse


https://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/DisplayTermsOfUseAndSalePage


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 28, 2016)

So? What is your problem sir? Nor jailbreak was at microsoft will, isnt it?

EDITED.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 28, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> So? What is your problem sir? Nor interopunlock was at microsoft will, isnt it?

Click to collapse



Really? Microsoft.Phone.InteropServices.dll ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES  

---------- Post added at 22:29 ---------- Previous post was at 21:58 ----------




augustinionut said:


> So? What is your problem sir? Nor jailbreak was at microsoft will, isnt it? EDITED.

Click to collapse



Your edit is funny, what do you understand by "jailbreak"? Because sideloading applications is allowed by Microsoft, by enabling Developer mode.


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 28, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> No need, here you go
> 
> https://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/DisplayTermsOfUseAndSalePage

Click to collapse



do you realize the store itself lets you download app files as an option for people with no data or wifi? we are merely providing an easier way to do that


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 29, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> do you realize the store itself lets you download app files as an option for people with no data or wifi? we are merely providing an easier way to do that

Click to collapse



No, I didn't realize that. Please show me how.


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 29, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> .

Click to collapse



No need to fight with you. Developer mode is not equal with registry acces or system folders acces. But, keep talking....


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 29, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> No need to fight with you. Developer mode is not equal with registry acces or system folders acces. But, keep talking....

Click to collapse



We are just discussing the meaning of "jailbreak" on Windows Phone. 
Correct me if I'm wrong:
- developer mode allows sideloading apps 
- Interop Tools doesn't need an interop unlocked phone to edit registry
- system folders access is obtained by registry edit
What part of this is "jailbreak"? 
Bootloader unlock & Root Access is more like jailbreak.


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 29, 2016)

You are right. Please unlock another phone than lumia and samsung.


----------



## gus33000 (Aug 30, 2016)

In my honest opinion, the term "Jailbreak" is over used. If you consider that unlocking windows phone means that you can access the registry I doubt you can call that a jailbreak. But remember that by default on windows phone you have all kinds of restrictions put in places, restricted containers, APIs, capabilities. Even the access to the file system is limited. What I would call a Jailbreak would be Capability Unlocking and Root Access (from wpinternals) since both of these actually break restrictions on the windows phone platform.


----------

